# Interviews with composers/musicians?



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Anyone know of some good interviews with musicians or composers online? I love watching them personally, I find them very inspiring and informative. Please post any that you know, classical or non-classical.


























The last two that I just posted were actually incredibly influential to me in terms of the development of my understanding of music and how I percieve the world around me.


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's some I liked;


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Not quite an interview, but a documentary.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure if there's any interest to sustain a thread like this, but I thought it might be worth bumping this.

Here's an interesting video of Rattle on Brahms and Schumann I came across today.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite pianists of all time Helene Grimaud talking about her Brahms concerti:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's a Documentary on the last half century avant-garde(mostly minimalists). With John Cage, Steve Reich, Philipp Glass, and may others.


----------

